

Visualize your PageRank - jsrfded
http://petewarden.typepad.com/searchbrowser/2010/12/visualize-your-pagerank.html

======
olalonde
Seems like it includes "nofollow" links.

~~~
tlrobinson
It looks like Blekko might be including nofollow links if the rel attribute
isn't identical to "nofollow", for example on Twitter user profile URLs it's
rel="me nofollow". Definitely a bug though.

~~~
petewarden
I've just confirmed the nofollow behavior with Rich at Blekko. Sorry, it does
make the results a lot less useful as a guide to what Google's taking into
account (along with all the other disclaimers!). I'll be updating the blog
post to reflect this.

------
seancron
Interestingly, picasaweb.google.com contributes a whopping 73% of links to
google.com

<http://pagerankgraph.com/#google.com>

------
Swizec
Not sure exactly on the usefulness of this, but I was surprised to find out
that most of my blog's pagerank comes from Slashdot, HN and Fred Wilson.

~~~
quizbiz
There are other ways but this makes it easy to see where competitors are being
referenced. If you're trying to grow your personal brand, you could see where
people you "compete with" are active, and thus put effort towards contributing
content to those sources. There's actually a lot you can do with this
information. Yeah, and don't discount the power of contributing quality
content on different sites like avc.com comments with a consistent username
and a link to your personal site in the profile. :)

~~~
Swizec
Or writing something at just the right time and having him link/reference you
in the first paragraph of a blog post.

That's what happened to me. I giggled like a school girl.

------
klbarry
It includes nofollow links, another problem is that it gives a link in a
massive series of links the same weight as others, when Google definitely
doesn't. For instance, there is a blog with us in their blogroll hundreds of
time, in reality it doesn't do much, they weight it as 90% plus of our juice.

Still definitely cool though.

------
klbarry
<http://pagerankgraph.com/#www.recojeans.com>

Interesting, certainly not the sites I expected (the place I tested thoroughly
and know I get most of my juice from isn't there, but that's all based on
anchor text.)

